# Hello fron SE iowa



## blueribboncookies (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to beesource! You can find tons of great information here. Your local club can be a great source, too!

Also, if you want, last week we started a more localized beekeeper group here on this beesource.com. A quick link is here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/group.php?groupid=70
You can also get to it by clicking on the "Community" link along the bar near the top of the forum pages. 

Good luck!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome WF!


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome aboard, WF. You're already on the right path to becoming a good beekeeper..... Identifying resources where you can ask questions and learn from others' experience/mistakes AND hooking up with a local club.

On a side note - my wife and I spent several weekends in Oskaloosa when we were in school (she had a room-mate from there). Nice little town. I still remember the HS football team's mascot was a kid in a rocket outfit, and the nosecone kept falling over like it needed viagra or something. Funny how things like that come to mind almost 30 years later!

Glad to have you join our ranks.


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you all, you do have a way of making a person feel welcome


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome!!

I live in Ankeny and keep my bee's in Southern Iowa near Ellston. Good to have another Iowan on the site!!


----------



## Robert E (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome!

I live in Keokuk, as far southeast Iowa as you can get.


----------

